

We launched our app for SXSW – introducing Meeps - mranauro
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meeps/id499966807?ls=1&mt=8 

======
cjkarr
As one of the folks working on this (I did some of the iOS programming), I
just want to say that I had a blast working with Mat and Sean.

